# Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report 6/3



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Fished Deepwater the past few days with mixed success. Worked the shallow piles and points in the 8 ft range and picked up a lot of smaller walleyes between 13-18". We normally picked up dinner at the same area each day than went in search of larger fish. We found a few in 22' of water and managed a 24" and a 26". We used silver spinners/crawlers in the shallows and slowed it down with floating rigs in the deep areas.

River has been slower as of late so we'll keep our attention on the big water. Good fishing.


----------

